# Ride Canceled at Pickup Location...no Cancel Fee



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Anyone else having problems with canceled rides exactly when you arrive at the pickup location, often with enroute times more than 5 or even 10 minutes? I have at least one every night and Uber keeps challenging me, saying the ride was canceled less than 5 minutes after the request. Today a rep admitted they have a problem with the app not sending cancel messages in real time.


----------



## anthonymakey (Nov 19, 2015)

dont quote me... but i think uber just got rid of cancellation fees


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a similar situation. I reached the destination where a rider requested a ride for another lady. Apparently they were in some sort of pissing match and the lady won. She came up to me and requested to cancel and charge me the cancellation. I cancelled with rider requested cancel. then emailed customer support. CS in their infinite wisdom declined to apply the cancellation. I emailed them calling them a bunch of "low IQ dummies" those were my exact words a day later I got my $5.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I fought for and received a five dollar toll charge in addition to the cancellation fee of $4. You just have to stick to your guns.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

anthonymakey said:


> dont quote me...


too late


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I fought for and received a five dollar toll charge in addition to the cancellation fee of $4. You just have to stick to your guns.


Exactly!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

anthonymakey said:


> dont quote me... but i think uber just got rid of cancellation fees


Not here. I just got two of them tonight.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

looks like uber is getting rid off cancelation fees


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

haji said:


> looks like uber is getting rid off cancelation fees


They already have in several markets, including mine.

It's a good thing. No more waiting for passengers. Wait as long as you like, since you're not getting paid to wait. Me, toes on the curb or I cancel. If you ping me again, I'll drive by again and cancel again. Until you're out the door waiting for ME, you will get canceled. Oh, you don't like waiting for me, but you don't mind at all me waiting for you, is that it?

Uber has done the best thing for drivers EVER! I'm no longer obliged to be your poodle where I must "Sit" and "Stay" to get my treat.

No treat, no tricks. Pax will sooner or later learn that when they order a ride they get an ETA. I will meet you at the ETA or you will be canceled. NO MORE WAITING for pax.

Good days ahead.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> They already have in several markets, including mine.
> 
> It's a good thing. No more waiting for passengers. Wait as long as you like, since you're not getting paid to wait. Me, toes on the curb or I cancel. If you ping me again, I'll drive by again and cancel again. Until you're out the door waiting for ME, you will get canceled. Oh, you don't like waiting for me, but you don't mind at all me waiting for you, is that it?
> 
> ...


I can't see any upside to this. I mean, you are still driving there wasting time and gas, and now no reimbursement. I must be missing something.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

thedominican1 said:


> I can't see any upside to this. I mean, you are still driving there wasting time and gas, and now no reimbursement. I must be missing something.


If you want to be a poodle, you're welcome to sit and stay - eventually the pax will be ready for you since you're so obediently waiting for your fare.

Me, I'd rather make myself available to someone that respects my time and patience, and will be ready to roll when I arrive.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> If you want to be a poodle, you're welcome to sit and stay - eventually the pax will be ready for you since you're so obediently waiting for your fare.
> 
> Me, I'd rather make myself available to someone that respects my time and patience, and will be ready to roll when I arrive.


Right, but you don't get to decide. You aren't going to be happy if you get five requests in a row where the person isn't ready. You just drove all over and will get nothing for it. Sure the PAX has to re-request someone else, but what do they care? They aren't being charged for it. I can't see a positive on this either.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just submit a issue with the trip. State that you drove x amount of miles/minutes only to be cancelled and to please apply the cancellation fee. 

Over the weekend I had 6 canceled/rider-no show trips, which the pins were consistently wrong. I go to the pin period. If the PAX calls to provide the actual location, I go get them within reason (had one way across town). If they do not call and expect me to magically find them, I wait 5 minutes and cancel/no-show.

Look at your service fee schedule, if the cancel fee is there, they will most likely apply it to the trip. 

It is my understanding, the cancellation fee may be eliminated but is absorbing the fee rather than passing it on the PAX and they are quick to apply the fee.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

I drove to a pin and the person cancelled so I contacted support. They told me it was under 5 minutes so there was nothing they could do.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Qdog915 said:


> You aren't going to be happy if you get five requests in a row where the person isn't ready


You're absolutely right, I'm not going to be happy. I'm not happy having the cancellation fee taken away either. But there's a lemons and lemonade story here.

Uber passengers are not going to be happy either when their drivers keep cancelling.

Look beyond tomorrow. Look into next month, next year... if most drivers refused to be poodles and cancelled riders for not being ready on time, passengers will be ready on time.


They will learn.

They will adapt.

Or they will have cancellations to deal with. 

The reason there's no more cancellation fees in a dozen markets is because passengers complained. Uber got a dollar from each one, so their motivation is obviously an attempt to please passengers, Uber obviously thinks there's *more* money in NOT getting a dollar per cancellation so they took $4 per cancellation away from drivers. I mean, why not lower the cancellation fee? They simply did away with it instead.

OK, wait until Uber passengers start complaining that their drivers are not willing to wait for them. What's going to happen? Are they going to cancel all the drivers that are unwilling to wait for zero dollar waiting periods? That's employer behavior and they can't do that until after the courts make a ruling.

Or will they find that these test markets show that annoying the passengers by making them repeatedly order a ride is *worse* than making those passengers pay to make us wait?

I hate waiting. Making me wait for you to finish getting dressed is rude and disrespectful. Pax know when they punch the app how long it will take for their ride to arrive. If they have no respect for my time, if they _intentionally_ order a ride knowing they're going to make me wait for them, then I don't want that person in my personal vehicle. They don't tip me, they pay me less than half they would pay a cab, and now they want to make me wait without it costing them a thin dime?

No sir. I have too much respect for myself. Toes on the curb or no soup for you.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I cancelled 3 trips today. In 2, pax had wrong address or didn't answer the phone. Last one, made me wait 5 minutes at gate plus made me wait 5 more min due to wrong address input. I got $12. No more nice guy for dumb paxs.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sadly, I'm in one of those no-cancellation fee test markets. They do explicitly notify drivers of the change via email a day or so before the change takes place. At least that's the way they did it here.

It actually doesn't happen to me very much (about once a week, I averge 90 trips/wk) but whenever it does it stings. Most pax still (thankfully) have no clue as I occasionally get asked about it, usually by a pax angry at me for not allowing them to illegally over-load my car, but concerned they'll get charged for the cancellation. In that scenario I just tell them that cancellation fees are up to Uber right before I kick them out. Let them sweat it out at least. I'm certainly not telling someone too cheap to call a second UberX or "splurge" on an XL that now all of their requests are completely consequence-free.


----------

